# Twilight Zone/Rod Serling voice overs?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm having trouble finding samples of the old Twilight Zone intro monologues. I'm thinking of maybe building a prop that intoduces the haunt rules in that style. The websites I'm finding have dead links. Does anybody have any links to some? Or, alternately, does anybody know of voice talent that might be able to do a custom intro for me?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Voice Over*

Check out my website www.discountvoiceovers.com . If you have a script written please email it to me with your contact info and we can talk.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Chris! I'll be in touch...


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Holy Cow! I just did business with Chris at DiscountVoiceovers.com and I have to say his work is great. I got two custom clips and three more from off the shelf, and they will be perfect for my haunt this year. Plus he is quick.


----------

